# It's here!!



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

My Opal frame came in today. Hope to pick it up Friday when I get paid. It's so beautiful. I'll post pics as the build process starts.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Mosovich said:


> My Opal frame came in today. Hope to pick it up Friday when I get paid. It's so beautiful. I'll post pics as the build process starts.


Sweet.

Had my Opal since October. Defitinely a well put together frame.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here she is...*

can't wait to take her for a spin.


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats. What a beaut! Love the blue saddle. May you put many great miles on the clock.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

CONGO-RATS !

You'll love your Opal, I know I love mine.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

That's beauuutiful, man! Properly equipped with Campagnolo, I might add.


----------

